# [SOLVED]Opera 7.23 flash plugin nie działa

## misterLu

mam opere 7.23, zainstalowałem wtyczke do flasha, zgodnie z instrukcją na stronie macromedia. 

Opera widzi wtyczke, ale jakoś nie jest w stanie wyświetlić żadnego dokumentu we flashu??

Plik->Preferencje->Wtyczki mam wpis:

Shockwave Flash .. /usr/lib/opera/plugins/libflashplayer.so

ls /usr/lib/opera/plugins/

flashplayer.xpt    libnpp.so          operamotifwrapper-3

libflashplayer.so  operamotifwrapper  operaplugincleaner

więc teoretycznie wszystko jest w porządku..

ktoś może mi pomóc?Last edited by misterLu on Thu Feb 26, 2004 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterLu

skoro tak, to sam sobie pomogę, a jak ktoś ma podobny problem, to tu ma rozwiązanie:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=64699

----------

